
Phantom Auto will drive your autonomous car if it gets confused - SonicSoul
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/05/phantom-auto-will-drive-your-autonomous-car-if-it-gets-confused/
======
SonicSoul
seems like a good idea but not sure how legal disputes would be resolved.
Remote driver takes full responsibility?

